# Animation



## starving4rtist (Nov 4, 2004)

Threw this together to test my new character out...

http://mvandeweghe.ath.cx/walktest.mov


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 22, 2004)

hey thats awesome!!!!!

great work!

md


----------



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW thats really cool  8) 
You got the movements right nd everything... I can only animate text to make simple web banners nd logo's nd stuff!!

random question: What did you use to animate it??


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 23, 2004)

wow that is awesome! Thanks for sharing that yo! I'm with mojoses, what did you use to create this character and the animation sequence?


Zach


----------



## starving4rtist (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!

I modeled and animated it in Animation Master.  I made the character for an animation that I'm working on, this clip was just a test.  If you want to see more, I have a lot more on my website:  http://mvandeweghe.ath.cx/


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 23, 2004)

What software do you use to play this?


----------



## MarylandMatt (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats great.  I'm really impressed with the lighting work on the figure.  Also, the claymation aspect of the character.  Have seen any of Mr. Brickford's stuff?  He did a lot for Frank Zappa.

My coworker and I want to get into claymation and shoot it on my Super 8 camera.  Are you an animation student or is this just a free time affair.


----------

